# M4M - Macro Metals



## System (11 December 2012)

Kogi Iron Limited (KFE) was formerly known as Energio Limited (EIO).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the EIO thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20362


----------



## greggles (15 May 2018)

Some kind of attempted board spill going on at Kogi Iron.

The company announced on 11 May that it has received a Notice under section 249D of the Corporations Act from registered shareholders of at least 5% of the votes that may be cast at a general meeting, requesting that the directors of the company call and arrange to hold a general meeting of the company. The resolutions to be put to shareholders will be for the election of three new directors Mr Philip Ashley, Dr Malcolm Brandon and Mr John Maclean, and for the removal of Mr Don Carroll, Mr Michael Tilley and Mr Martin Wood.

There is no further information at this time but the KFE share price has been heading north since the announcement, leading me to conclude that the market thinks a board spill would be in the best interests of shareholders.

Will be interesting to see how all this plays out.


----------



## greggles (14 January 2019)

Well, the KFE board spill did not succeed and the share price subsequently went south, bottoming at 8c last month. 

Today, however, KFE has seen a minor reversal of fortunes as its share price changed direction and headed north, finishing the day at 12c, up 30.43% on Friday's close. The volume was only average at 777,570 shares, so it's either a case of seller exhaustion or news coming as there has been no announcements released by the company in 2019.

The following article was published just before Christmas and is perhaps some evidence of better times ahead for Kogi Iron: https://www.stearsng.com/article/the-african-party-is-australia-invited#


----------



## explod (30 January 2019)

Interesting changes with KFC, traded it many years back but governmental issues brought it down.  The mine itself has great potential and it appears to be untangling on the management side.  In a trading halt as we speak but well worth a punt for our Feb competition in my HUMBLE view.


----------



## explod (30 January 2019)

My last post is incorrect, mixed thinking of KFE.  However,......
this has been on my books also and picked it today due to the chart.  This is sitting on great ore in Africa and is still well worth the run the way metals are going and China's interest/interaction with them also


----------



## frugal.rock (18 December 2020)

Kogi SP rewarding holders.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2021)

From market update today.

KFE’s vision and strategy for the Agbaja project is: 
“To construct and operate an integrated production of iron ore to local steel production for import replacement. 
To build a cast steel plant on the Agbaja Plateau in Kogi State, Nigeria. 
To utilise the Company’s iron ore deposits and supply cast steel feedstock to steel manufacturing and product fabricators in Nigeria”.

I wonder if their dream will ever come to fruition....

Still holding a small parcel, price has dropped like lions prey after the recent speccie bumrush on iron stocks....


----------



## System (22 December 2022)

On December 16th, 2022,  Kogi Iron Limited (KFE) changed its name and ASX code to Macro Metals Limited (M4M).


----------

